# Personable unique fish for 10-15 gallon?



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all,
I know there are many threads about fish for smaller tanks, but I have a special request: I really enjoy personable fish that interact with people. I'd also like to have something that can be kept in a small group or with other interesting fish, just because I already have 2 ten gallon tanks with a single betta in each. I have to limit the size to no bigger than 15 gallons because I'll be relocating in about 8 months to veterinary school. I'm not particularly limited by water parameters since I use RO water and remineralize, so I can alter my water to suit the fish. Thanks!!


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you firm set on fish? What about maybe a couple of African Dwarf Frogs? You can keep them with other fish/animals, and they're fairly interactive and fun to watch. Or maybe get two or three dwarf puffers? Puffers have a lot of personality, like to watch what you're doing outside the tank, etc...


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

How about honey gouramis?


----------



## candymancan (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to agree... dwarf gouramis are perfect for 10-15g tanks they have a lot of personality..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sparklers are better IMHO for a smaller space.

How about a pair of Scarlet Badis, funny little fish and you could potentially keep other microfish in there too like Chili Rasboras.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

kr1st3n said:


> Are you firm set on fish? What about maybe a couple of African Dwarf Frogs? You can keep them with other fish/animals, and they're fairly interactive and fun to watch. Or maybe get two or three dwarf puffers? Puffers have a lot of personality, like to watch what you're doing outside the tank, etc...


Nope, I'm not necessarily completely set on fish. Dwarf frogs and puffers have both entered my mind at some point (not for the same tank of course). Thanks for the suggestions :-D.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Ohh...the gouramis sound awesome as well. I did have some honeys for a very short time in the past and they were very cute fish - very tempting to do it again. I also had looked into sparklers years ago but never ended up getting any. And those scarlet badis - gorgeous! I definitely have a lot to think about!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, or Peacock Gudgeon's, those are super cute too!


----------

